# Kids Feet



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Just wondering where the best place to get my little boy's feet measured. He is just 2, and coming from the UK we used to get his feet measure for shoes every six weeks or so. Has anyone found a shop which offers this service?

Thanks!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pablosky..its in most malls including Ibn Battuta, MOE and Deira

Also Clarkes - I know there is one in Deira ( perhaps MOE too).


----------

